# Statistics and damn statistics



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

DOH numbers "confuse" me. They point out that after over 12 months they have done an excellent job fighting against Covid 19.
A point of "confusion" for me is their latest figures which prove to everyone their excellence:
Total Cases ( from Coronavirus Update)
1.....USA...………….....30,294,798
2....Brazil...…………....11,700,431
5.....UK...…………….....4,274,579
30...Philippines...……......635,698

Philippines is 129 for " cases per million of its population".
Certainly looking that the DOH is doing a great job. Figures just don't lie. 

However,
Statistics and damn statistics

Tests per million of population
1...……...Gibraltar...…….5,958,704
3...……...Denmark...…...3,658,813
14...…….UK...………….1,581,065
22...…….USA...………..1,155,354
140...…..Philippines...…….85,379


These figures are all taken from the John Hopkins data on 18/3/2021
Worldometer site then Coronavirus Update. Interesting if you are into how governments are actually performing.








Coronavirus Update (Live): 131,910,265 Cases and 2,865,921 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Pandemic - Worldometer


Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




www.worldometers.info





John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A case of if you don't look you don't find.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> A case of if you don't look you don't find.


Haha, I agree.
I love researching things. I've been following that website for over a year now and it's plain to see how some officials wrap up certain numbers to make a point whilst totally disregarding the actual important data. 
A number of phrases come to mind:
sh*t hits fan
too little, too late
etc.
John


----------

